# PFC 100 - worin liegt der Mehrwert?



## GLT (22 Oktober 2015)

Irgendwie steh ich auf dem Schlauch, wo der Mehrwert der neuen Controller wirklich liegt, bei welchen Szenarien quasi die Entscheidung auf diese Geräte vorprogrammiert ist.

Bislang scheint mir die bessere Realisierung des Webservers/HMI das pro zu sein, aber sonst?

Kann mich mal jemand in die richtige Richtung "treten"?


----------



## Nost (23 Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich den PFC200 mit dem PFC100 vergleiche mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Datenblättern sehe ich momentan als Unterschied das der PFC100 wohl weniger Power hat und nur mit eCockpit zu programmieren ist. 
Günstiger ist er vermutlich auch. 
Der PFC200 kann mit eCockpit oder Codesys2 programmiert werden und hat schon eine sehr hohe performance. 

Das eCockpit wohl noch keine Alarmtabelle unterstützt. Ergibt sich für mich keine Einsetztbarkeit des PFC100


----------



## Lars Weiß (23 Oktober 2015)

Firewall und VPN.


----------



## GLT (23 Oktober 2015)

VPN zwischen den einzelnen ASen?
Man könnte also sichere Verbindungen aufbauen, wenn ASen in einem allg. Netzwerk angebunden werden falls es kein dediziertes Automatisierungsnetzwerk gäbe - im letzteren Fall, eine Zusatzabsicherung.
Ist das der richtige Holzweg?


----------



## Lars Weiß (23 Oktober 2015)

Das ist kein Holzweg, sondern die richtige Umsetzung des BDEW-Whitepapers IT-Sicherheit  bzw. des IT-Sicherheitskataloges.


----------

